# CM9 Wifi problems...



## JVena3752 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi All,
I'll be honest, I am not the most technical person when it comes to tablets or computing so I apologize if my question seems a bit remedial. I have a 16gb TP running CM9 Alpha2 and I have been experiencing wifi connection problems. It started out that when I first connected the TP; it would kick one of the 2 laptops off the network. So, I went and bought a new router this past Sunday.

I was able to connect the TP and it remained connected all day Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. When I got home from work yesterday it stated that there was no internet connection. So, I did the (forget network, turn wifi off, turn it back on and re-enter passcode); that didn't work. Then I rebooted the TP, that didn't work. The only way I got it to work was by resetting the router.

So again this mornng, the TP showed no connection and I rebooted and tried connecting in WebOS to no avail. I have also tried the Wifi Fixer and that doesn't work either.

From everything I've read online, I haven't come across anyone that has had any issue with the Wifi on the WebOS; could there be an underlying issue with the TP or does anyone have any other ideas of how to fix this?

It seems really odd that the WebOS wifi connection would be affected also, or am I just missing something?

I really appreciate anyone's help on this as I am getting really frustrated at this point.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Depending on the router, one could have wifi issues in WebOS. I've seen it personally myself. Here is a list of things to try:

This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area. 
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Try turning off wifi, turn on Airplane mode and then turn wifi back on. 
11. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. It got a cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
12. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------



## chrisq5835 (May 26, 2012)

I tried various suggestions with no success (FXR made wifi unusable). I then updated my Netgear router firmware (still set to b&g), deleted wifi profile (see above), and it now works flawlessly. Using TP with latest nightly.​
-- Happy Camper​


----------

